# what kind is my piranha



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

i thought it was a rohm but i sent some pics to MAD piranhas and he said it kinda looks like a altuvei and just wanted to know before i sell it


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

here's his other pic that is better..


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

heres another pic


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

hey thats kinda funny you must have posted the pic right when i did


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

here is a link that says it is also called a black piranha

http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/altuvei.html

when i bought it my LFS said it was a black piranha


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

here is a link to more pics

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...t=ST&f=5&t=3093


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Itz possible thatz ur fish is a SPILO CF...i'm no expert on this of course...but yourz looked a lot like mine...pix


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

It looks like a Rhom to me, but I have not seen a Altuvei before.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Black P is more commonly used to describe Rhoms though. Try to get a clearer pic so that Frank can give a better ID. Pics are kinda fuzzy. I still want to know if that is an Altuvei of not. Like I said before if so, then it would be the 5th I know of so far.

~Dj


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Looks like a Spilo..


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

its not a spilo i know that for a fact


----------

